# Use of eggcrate in aquascaping terracing



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

a pair of dikes/wire shears work fine for cutting them.

make sure that they are buried well. do you plan to stack rocks on them? use them to elevate the rocks in other words? Then utilize the smallest stack of egg crate to elevate the rock up and then mound the substrate up around it.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

A small file, or a bit of sand paper will help smooth the sharp edges.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sturm Rider (Jun 12, 2012)

ChadRamsey said:


> a pair of dikes/wire shears work fine for cutting them.
> 
> make sure that they are buried well. do you plan to stack rocks on them? use them to elevate the rocks in other words? Then utilize the smallest stack of egg crate to elevate the rock up and then mound the substrate up around it.


I was going to use it to build up the substrate in an area. I am using eco complete and found it just does not like to hold a slope. I wanted to build up one area and in front and to one side have a small beach area of sand on top of some of the substrate, but it is lower than the mound.

Thanks for any suggestions. I have seen some thoughts on building the substrate over a larger rock, I am also looking for one of these that might have some areas peeking out if I can find one. It is going into a 20 gallon high I am going to try and scape.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I think one of the reasons it's popular (besides being fairly easy to get) is that it's fairly easy to work with.

I've used the dikes/wire cutters in the past as well, but also used pliers and broke off the connecting pieces. If you are careful, you can break them off almost flush, and not worry about sharp edges. And, as amberoze said, you can clean up any sharp edges pretty easy with a sanding block. 

I've also heard someone taking a large screwdriver/small bar, and just smashing it through a row of connectors on the egg crate. I haven't tried it, sounds both quicker and messier, but probably good if you need to shape large pieces.


----------



## Sturm Rider (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, I am now wondering if this is the best avenue to go. I am doing a lot of research on the site for alternatives as well as suggestions.

I have looked at threads on styrofoam and eliminated that as a possibility. Now looking at just using a big rock to try and build the substrate around. 

I will see what I come up with.


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

Another method for building up substrate is to put gravel in pantyhose and tie it off, and then put the substrate over it. It is basically the same idea as using rock, but you can adjust the size by adding/removing gravel and retying the pantyhose. I remember reading about it on a thread here a while back.


----------



## Sturm Rider (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks I think that may be the most elegant solution. I will see what I come up with. 

Just discovered my 10 gallon got an infestation of snails. Off to get a couple of Assassin Snails tomorrow.


----------



## TheDrake (Jul 18, 2012)

lochaber said:


> I've also heard someone taking a large screwdriver/small bar, and just smashing it through a row of connectors on the egg crate. I haven't tried it, sounds both quicker and messier, but probably good if you need to shape large pieces.


+1. super fast. break the 1st 1 or 2 squares carefully, then once you have that started, stick the screwdriver in and just rip it down. you will laugh at yourself for ever having used pliers! 

I had only ever used it under gravel before, but just did some under sand. maybe it is a fluke, but mine seems to be working its way up through the sand. if i did it again, i would better weight it down or silicon it in a few spots.


----------



## JustAGuy716 (Aug 28, 2012)

The easiest thing I've ever used to cut eggcrate was a decent pair of tin snips. Before that, I'd tried regular scissors, wire cutters, kitchen shears, and anything else I could think of. The screwdriver thing sounds interesting, but I like the snips


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Quickest way is to just snap with a pair of pliers. No dragging out any saws. No extension cords. Oh, and wear eye protection. As you go a-snapping pieces can take crazy trajectories.


----------

